# Healing Bruised front toe



## gholt (Feb 13, 2012)

ON my front foot, I snowboarded this last season with a boot size one size too small. I had my feet measured at Backcountry and it was a 10.5. So, I ordered the Salomon F22 boots for 10.5. They took a while pack out. But, it seemed on some of the deep powder day, I would do a heel side brake it seemed that I slammed my toe against the boot. My sister thought it was just the boot needing to be packed out, but now I'm pretty sure the boot was too small. 

It would hurt for a while an then I would wear the boots the following week. But, the last time I snowboarded was around April 5th. So, it has been a month. the tissue around the toe bone is really hard. It is sensetive, but doesn't hurt to walk. 

I rode on it for about 35 days this year. I since bought an 11 size boot of the F22. So, hopefully this will help for next year. But, has anyone else had something similiar like this?

I was curious if you might know how long it takes to heal.


----------



## howeh (Jun 2, 2011)

If anything, I thought toes bashing against the toe box meant that your boots are too big? As they have room to move fore/aft and that allows the toes to bash the front. Proper fitting boots should hold your feet in place, packed out or not.


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

I had a similar problem with F22's, they seemed to run shorter than other boots in the same size and have no cushioning at the end of the toebox, which is a recipe for pain. If you managed to bruise the bone on the end of your toe, you're looking at ~7 weeks of recovery time.


----------



## gholt (Feb 13, 2012)

OK Thanks. I was debating going to the foot doctor since it had not healed in the month, but I think I will wait another month before I do that. Not sure if there was anything that they could do even if I went. It just has to heal.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Boots too big you have toe bang and your toe nails aren't clipped back putting pressure on them clip your toe nails, don't wear tight shoes, and buy from a fucking real snowboard shop not those retards at Backcountry.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Boots clearly don't fit properly, your foot should be locked in place. Nothing wrong with a little bit of space at the toes, but they should not be moving back and forth.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

gholt said:


> OK Thanks. I was debating going to the foot doctor since it had not healed in the month, but I think I will wait another month before I do that. Not sure if there was anything that they could do even if I went. It just has to heal.


Seems silly not to see a doctor about it. Toe injuries have a nasty tendency to get worse if not attended to properly.



HoboMaster said:


> Boots clearly don't fit properly, your foot should be locked in place. Nothing wrong with a little bit of space at the toes, but they should not be moving back and forth.


That.


----------

